# Need a good live feeder!!



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

OK , here it is , i love to feed my p's live feeders , but all i hear about is disease blah blah..... well , whats a good live feeder thats cheap????


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

rosy red minnows. also mollies but those are small you would to put like 50 in the tank to fill your piranhas bellies.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

jus quaranteen ur feeders


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ever go fishing? Feeding a small fish to them would be kinda interesting (bluegill, bass, trout, salmon)


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah but if u do that with wild fish u may introduce disease, so once again ud want to quaranteen for the sake of ur p's


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

33truballa33 said:


> yeah but if u do that with wild fish u may introduce disease, so once again ud want to quaranteen for the sake of ur p's
> [snapback]821769[/snapback]​


Of course. Always quaranteen feeders. I would say wild caught fish are as cheap as it gets.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yep and if u dont have patience to quaranteen em u can always fillet those bad boys


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

Don't you have to freeze the fillets and then thaw out to feed your p's to cut down on disease? just asking because i plan on doing the same thing, going fishin'.


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

i fed a koi... it was like $5 bucks at the lfs though.. they loved it


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

go to a lake and catch some smaller fish.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

worms and bugs are great also.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

damn now thats a sig


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Anything on sale at the f*cking pet store can be used a feeder. As filo said, bugs and big ass worms work great too.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I used to have 3 little 10 gallons set up, and id Fill em with 100 of little goldfish, And wait like A week and THEN feed them to my P's. Patience is the Key Young Grasshopper, But was well worth it, Slimmed the chance of Disease.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Anything but Cyprinid fish (goldfish, koi, minnows, carps, danio's, barbs) are suitable as feeders, as long as they are 100% disease-free, in other words quarantained first, for at least 2 weeks.

The reason Cyprinids are unsuitable is because they contain certain growth-inhibiting hormones that can negatively influence your fish's growth and development. Problem is that the effects aren't immedeately visible, but once they are, it's too late.
The question is wheter you are willing to play Russian Roulette at the expense of your beloved fish....


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

well said judazzz


----------



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

great advice!


----------

